# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 36)



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._


*What are the most notable changes in the (furniture, bowls, pens, calls, knives, grips,...projects?) you have made during the course of your career?*








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 31, 2014)

On my drums it is experimenting with the bearing edges and their effect on sound. Still learning but I'm getting it honed down to where I understand what the results of my actions will be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 31, 2014)

In Pens and other turnings I was turning what I thought wers OK pieces then you have an AHA moment when it all comes together and your pieces improve drasticly and you can't believe that you thought your early pieces were "good". (That is not really what was asked, but it will do.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 31, 2014)

I try to learn something new with every project. 
So, every piece is a progression of the last. 
Straight legs became tapers, tapers into arches, arches into tapered arches...
M&T joints became wedged m&t, then pinned...
Dovetails got out of the drawers, became visual elements, sometimes structural.
I practiced and refined my hand tools, belt sanders gave way to scrapers. 
I stopped looking at others work, preferring to keep my ideas my own.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Aug 31, 2014)

Better quality wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2014)

Sorta the same as brink- more power tool oriented. I try to change what i am doing even if it is the same style. What controls my furniture design is simple- i am married!!! Kathie draws it- I build it. Even if it is for some one else she is my private color/ designer. bench was my design but how can you go wrong with maple and walnut..........


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 31, 2014)

My designs get more involved, my joints get tighter, experiment with new joints like M and T, Dovetail as a design element, spline joints, etc. and my finishes keep getting better as I learn patience with each piece. My turnings get more consistent, and the wall thicknesses more constant (I think my first bowl was 1/4 inch thick at the rim but about 1 3/4 at the bottom)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't think what I do with wood can really be called a career, if it was I would probably be starving and living under a bridge somewhere. But I do enjoy wood working and I am always trying new things that I have not done before. I too like to use dovetails as a design and visual feature. I like to mix different contrasting woods in a project as well. I like to do flat work, scroll work, and turning. I get bored doing the same things all the time, variety keeps it fun and interesting. The biggest thing that has changed in my wood working is the almost exclusive use of materials I have milled, which means using domestic hardwoods for almost everything I can. The milling has become part of the wood working, just another step, and one that I really enjoy. I would say I like milling as much as the working of the wood. Taking a project from the tree or log to a finished whatever is very gratifying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

